# Its Gardening Time



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

I know just how you feel muffy...

Unfortunately, My wife wants me to do gardening when I am wanting to work on Halloween projects 

However, I mustn't grumble too much .. the garden is hers for spring and summer ... late summer I can start distressing it for my haunt. 

So it's gardening for now ... and ungardening later !!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

i can't wait to start playing in the dirt and soil and whatever need to be done for another great season of gardeningggggggggggg


----------

